# Here are my latest drawings



## rx (Nov 8, 2013)

self-portrait pieces 







*One in a Million. *

Pencil on Arches paper. 30x21 inches. 2013.






*One of a Million. *Pencil on Arches paper. 30x21 inches. 2013.

previous threads:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/art-media-photography/243806-new-art.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ar...been-doing-lately-commissioned-album-art.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/art-media-photography/219649-here-picture-my-latest-piece.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/art-media-photography/221841-here-my-newest-piece-art.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ar...rsuing-career-art-music-come-look-my-art.html

see the rest here: Isaac R.F-K.


----------



## Pezshreds (Nov 8, 2013)

Jesus christ dude. You're mega ....ing talented

EDIT: Dude I just checked your site. Your ideas are mega ....ed up, and you nail them perfectly. So amazing

EDIT EDIT: Just posted you to my facebook


----------



## Daf57 (Nov 8, 2013)

Excellent work!  I've seen your other posts/art here so no surprise.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Nov 9, 2013)

Reminds me a lot of my concentration from last year


----------



## rx (Nov 9, 2013)

Pezshreds said:


> Jesus christ dude. You're mega ....ing talented
> 
> EDIT: Dude I just checked your site. Your ideas are mega ....ed up, and you nail them perfectly. So amazing
> 
> EDIT EDIT: Just posted you to my facebook



thank you! it is an honor to be on your facebook wall


----------



## flexkill (Nov 10, 2013)

Dayuuuuuum!!!!


----------



## knagy0325 (Nov 10, 2013)

Impressive! Since I`m totally lame at drawing, for me it is totally uncomprehending how pics like yours can be drawn with pencil. Respect to you!


----------



## rx (Nov 10, 2013)

thank you sir


----------



## Shawn (Nov 14, 2013)

Very nice work.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Nov 15, 2013)

Well hot damn. that's amazing, sir


----------



## ReznoERG (Nov 19, 2013)

That's so good. I love it!


----------

